# Just bought a baby corn snake



## infinite213 (Dec 16, 2010)

So I just got a baby corn snake and I have him on the shelf below the ghost mantids and fruit fly cultures. I noticed that some of my cultures have white mites is that going to be a problem for the snake?


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 16, 2010)

Chances are, those mites (Which are most likely grain mites, feeding off FF medium) are harmless to snakes and such. I do know that certain types of mites can be bad news for snakes.


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 16, 2010)

I am a corn breeder primarily. Mites are highly species-specific. The mites from your fruit fly cultures are harmless to your new snake. (As well as to any mantids you may have.)  

If you have any questions or concerns about the corn, please feel free to contact me! By the way, is it a specific "morph" or just a plain ol' corn?

Good luck!


----------



## infinite213 (Dec 16, 2010)

I would show you a picture but this thing wont let me attach a picture says I have used 713.32K of my 1000K global upload quota which is pretty ridiculous if you ask me. So I guess I can only upload 1MB of data for the entire life of the forum? Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 16, 2010)

gio said:


> I would show you a picture but this thing wont let me attach a picture says I have used 713.32K of my 1000K global upload quota which is pretty ridiculous if you ask me. So I guess I can only upload 1MB of data for the entire life of the forum? Anyone know how to fix this?


Yes, it's an overall usage across all of your posts. You can go back into your old posts which are listed on your profile and delete the pictures. I prefer to use an outside picture site like photobucket and just use the "insert image" icon next to the smileys. You just have to copy and paste the picture's URL into the little text box that pops up when you click that little icon. Hope that helps


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 17, 2010)

There is a very nice sticky by katnapper here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13247

That describes the two methods that Laura mentioned.

If that doesn't work, or if you use Picasa, I can tell you the method that Superfreak taught me, but without the clever visual aids!

Oh, and if you are as dumb as I about these things, when you open the "insert image" window, be sure to erase the "http://" so that you don't duplicate it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2010)

Just upload the pic at photobucket, flickr, etc. I admit I never use the gallery here because there is always some issue with it.


----------



## infinite213 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok here is a picture of Coco the corn snake. Not sure of gender so we named it something gender neutral.


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 17, 2010)

Aww...a cutie! Looks like just a plain ol' normal, though. Did you get it at a pet store? Was "he" wild-collected or captive-bred? I'm curious how much you paid, as you can get captive-bred normals for about $20 here.


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh, and if you can get a good belly shot of the tail, I could probably tell you the sex (or at least make an educated guess). I'd need to see the entire length of the tail from "vent" to tip, though...as stretched out as you could comfortably get him.


----------



## infinite213 (Dec 17, 2010)

It is a captive bred and it cost me $25. Here is a picture of the underside let me know if it is a good enough shot or not. Thanks


----------

